# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 3)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*What do you use to fill in cracks and voids in your wood projects? (ie..turquoise, wood dust, monkey hair)*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kinda depends on what it is and the size of the crack or void. I like to make my own filler out of sawdust from the project and wood glue. I also keep a few small jars of sanding dust labelled with what kind of wood it was from to make filler with.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Brink

5 min epoxy
Epoxy or glue mixed with sawdust
Inlays
Butterflies

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodtickgreg said:


> I also keep a few small jars of sanding dust labelled with what kind of wood it was from to make filler with.



I do the same thing Greg...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

For me, voids are generally small. I should do what Greg does and keep dust and shavings, but I usually don't. Since everything I do is turned, if I need something, I'll just turn a little and fill it back in with medium CA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

I've used CA for clear fills and also with inlace in small voids. I've also used 5-min epoxy with inlace. I'm not organized enough to keep a jar of sawdust, but do use the sawdust/wood glue mixture from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem

Ca with sawdust and tourquiose. I want to learn how to do those butterfly's. Hint hint @Brink

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc

Glue and sawdust as well on larger voids. CA only for pinholes in turnings. If it's something getting painted I'll even use body filler (sands beautifully and sticks well)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink

Tclem said:


> Ca with sawdust and tourquiose. I want to learn how to do those butterfly's. Hint hint @Brink



They're very easy. 
Thin board, cut away everything that doesn't look like a butterfly.
Thick board, chop out everything that looks like the above.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Brink said:


> They're very easy.
> Thin board,_ cut away everything that doesn't look like a butterfly._


----------



## Tony

With most people, I mix sawdust with glue and fill.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

I use a variety of crushed stone, but I mainly use fuchsite because it's cheap and available locally. I also keep wood dust from African blackwood and a few others.

I run all of it through a little coffee grinder to make it finer and more homogenous(doesn't mean what some of you may think).

CA or epoxy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Like Greg I keep dust from different woods. So far my favorite was at the beach I collected only the shells that had eroded to just the translucent/ irredescent layer. Came out looking a lot like old Ludwig drums "Crushed Oyster Shell" wrap. I'd post a pic but I'm on the wrong puter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99

CA with sawdust

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Sawdust and wood glue, usually Titebond.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

When I've been trying to hide a crack (or a broken-off piece of a pen barrel), I've used wood dust from the turning and CA.

When they're too big to hide, I've used old coffee grounds and CA -- and once filled a knothole in a bowl made from ERC using epoxy with black pigment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I use CA and wood dust and/ titebond and dust. Also use timber mate filler and then sand right after I apply which embeds the dust in the filler. it shrinks back but a couple times doing this and some flaws disappear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

I've collected some blue stone (the name escapes me, but it's not turquoise) and I've been visiting the local Blue Box store and hitting up their key machine folks for brass shavings. This is to fill a couple of cracks in some camphor hollow forms. Just need to give it a try once the weather gets warm so I can fill the cracks and finish turning the forms.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Well before I got on this forum I filled big cracks with paper then lit a match to it.
I am learning so much from You guys I might even try some of my own castings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill

I do *lots *of fill---guess I just gravitate to gnarly wood, it's a "challenge" thing.
If the area is one that affects (notice correct word usage--not "e") structural integrity, my go to is epoxy. I believe that CA is ok, but the jury is still out on it--dries hard and brittle, not flexible, but do use it for small cracks. And I don't use quick setting epoxy, actually prefer the pour on finish type which I let cure until it's where I want it, and then put it in the crack/void/hollow.
I prefer to use minerals to color the epoxy or CA--after all if you're going to the trouble of fixing it, why hide it? I use turquoise, malachite, iron pyrite (a neat sparkly black), chrysocollite, calcite, sometimes just glitter (the really fine $tuff and lots of it).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> With most people, I mix sawdust with glue and fill.



Hmmm....I know of a few people I'd like to fill with sawdust and glue....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Hmmmmm. I have to machine some bearing bronze one of these first days. I wonder how that would work as a filler. I will have about 3 pounds of chips when I get done making the parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Hmmmmm. I have to machine some bearing bronze one of these first days. I wonder how that would work as a filler. I will have about 3 pounds of chips when I get done making the parts.



How small and what shape are the bits?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kevin said:


> How small and what shape are the bits?


Well when I deck the top of the part it comes off almost like powder. When I use an end mill to cut the profile the chips will look like little needles about .003 thick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

If they are shiny I bet they would make great fill. I'm going to be trying some fill soon. I've not dabbled in it much.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

They will come off shiny till they oxidate. If I could use them in epoxy before they turn dark I think they would stay shiny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> They will come off shiny till they oxidate. If I could use them in epoxy before they turn dark I think they would stay shiny.



If you stored them in a solution maybe alcohol in a solid color container maybe they would remain shiny until needed?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

I use CA and sawdust from the piece I am working with. I have used turquoise, hematite, ivory and other stuff for contrasting purposes, but sawdust and CA is the "norm" inmy shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Kevin said:


> If they are shiny I bet they would make great fill. I'm going to be trying some fill soon. I've not dabbled in it much.


I don't know if the band saw shavings are going to be shiny enough or not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin

I don't know either Danny - it's not within my scope of experience.


----------



## ripjack13

Looks plenty shiny to me....


----------



## eaglea1

Board stretcher


----------



## Foot Patrol

David Hill said:


> I prefer to use minerals to color the epoxy or CA--after all if you're going to the trouble of fixing it, why hide it? I use turquoise, malachite, iron pyrite (a neat sparkly black), chrysocollite, calcite, sometimes just glitter (the really fine $tuff and lots of it).



David where do you pick up your minerals and are they already in powder form when you buy them. I tried doing turquoise but it was hard to get the pieces into powder so I ended up using larger pieces and the final product did not pop like I was hoping.


----------



## David Hill

Foot Patrol said:


> David where do you pick up your minerals and are they already in powder form when you buy them. I tried doing turquoise but it was hard to get the pieces into powder so I ended up using larger pieces and the final product did not pop like I was hoping.


 
Scott-- I buy my turquoise, etc online. Sometimes I buy from ebay--there are listings for malachite, lazuli, and others (from china--but good stuff), otherwise I try Alltribes- look in the jewelry supplies--rough turquoise--some if it is $$$, but you can find some bulk deals that aren't too bad. I do grind my own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

@erik s this topic might help ya....??

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

